# Superlux hd 681 vs B vs F Version!!!!!



## themasda (23. November 2011)

Hallo leute ich habe mich entschieden ein Superlux Hd 681 zukaufen, er entspricht meinen Vorstellungen und ist Noch billig.
So nun zu meiner Frage, Welche dieser Versionen ist am Besten für mich geeignet? Ich brauche ein KH für 80% Spielen ( Black ops, mw3, bf3 css und A.V.A) und 20% Musik, mir ist die gegner Orientierung sehr wichtig.
Welche dieser versionen ist am Besten dafür geeignet?


----------



## sipsap (23. November 2011)

der normale hd681 hat am meisten b u m s ... würde ich beim zocken nicht vermissen wollen


----------



## themasda (23. November 2011)

also mehr bass? und was ist mit den aderen versionen was ist der unteschied?


----------



## sipsap (23. November 2011)

liest du hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/165567-review-superlux-hd-681-20-klangwunder.html

b hat weniger bass als der normale. also eher gegen neutral. der f hat sogra reduzierten bass.


----------



## themasda (23. November 2011)

ok danke dir ^^


----------



## Madz (23. November 2011)

Also zum Spielen würde ich den f nehmen, weil Bass der Gegnerortung nicht besonders zuträglich ist.


----------



## sipsap (23. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Also zum Spielen würde ich den f nehmen, weil Bass der Gegnerortung nicht besonders zuträglich ist.


 
bullshit und halbwahrheiten wie immer


----------



## Madz (23. November 2011)

Jaja, ich hab dich auch lieb.  Schonmal daran gedacht, daß das jeder anders wahrnimmt. Für meinen Teil finde viel Bass sehr störend, wenn es um Ortung geht.


----------



## HAWX (23. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal daran gedacht, daß das jeder anders wahrnimmt.



Dann finde ich es witzig, dass du vorher verallgemeinerst 

So mal im ernst. Klar zuviel Bass kann die Ortung stören, aaaaber ein KH mit zu wenig Bass macht in Action Spielen auch keinen Spaß, wenn eine Explosion wie ein laues Lüftchen daher kommt. Wie immer sollte es ein gesunder Mittelweg werden finde ich


----------



## Madz (23. November 2011)

> Klar zuviel Bass kann die Ortung stören


Genau so war es gemeint.


----------



## hydro (24. November 2011)

Ich bezweifel ernsthaft dass ein superlux zu viel bass hat! 
Selbst ein dt770 und ein denon ah d 2000 haben eine wunderbare ortung. Wiederum hoeren sich kraftlose explosionen schlicht laecherlich an.


----------



## themasda (24. November 2011)

ok danke euch allen


----------

